# Hey guys



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey guys, I just found this site, looking pretty good. Hows the masonry world right now for everyone? Kinda slow here.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Still snowing here.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome to CT, 
KEEP YOUR HANDS & FEET INSIDE THE VEHICLE AT ALL TIMES. PLEASE DO NOT FEED THE MODS. THEY CAN BE DANGEROUS.
Enjoy the ride:thumbsup:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

JBM said:


> Hows the masonry world right now for everyone? Kinda slow here.


If you don't get any answers then you know.

Welcome


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Im slow, but some guys in my area I sub myself out too are busy. Either way I have work so Im happy.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

I got all this concrete framing that needs some block and brick layed around it. Can't seem to get my mason in gear, but he says he'll be here monday. I guess I can spend tommorrow messing around on CT. :clap:


----------



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

mudpad said:


> I got all this concrete framing that needs some block and brick layed around it. Can't seem to get my mason in gear, but he says he'll be here monday. I guess I can spend tommorrow messing around on CT. :clap:



I think the furthest left truck has a low tire. Might want to tell the driver to check it.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

That's the iron worker. I'll let him know.:laughing:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Haha, how do you see a low tire in that pic? Must have hawk eyes!!


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Nope, tire is O.K. Iron workers got their 40 in and headed back to Georgia for the week end.


----------



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

mudpad said:


> Nope, tire is O.K. Iron workers got their 40 in and headed back to Georgia for the week end.



Lol!! Whew, I'm glad of that. 

That's some good looking concrete you got there. Job doing good? I mean besides getting your mason on site?


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

All those opening? Looks like a nightmare to lay up.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Front door is not in alignment.:whistling

Probably explains the awol mason.:laughing:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Supahflid said:


> Lol!! Whew, I'm glad of that.
> 
> That's some good looking concrete you got there. Job doing good? I mean besides getting your mason on site?


Yeah, it's going along on schedule. Making up a little time that we lost to weather. Interesting job. One of these days I'm going to post a bunch of progress pics.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

6stringmason said:


> All those opening? Looks like a nightmare to lay up.


Not really. Just gotta infill between the columns up to about 4' below the beam. Then a strip of glass between the masonry and beam. Hardest part will be maintaining the radius.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

dakzaag said:


> Front door is not in alignment.:whistling
> 
> Probably explains the awol mason.:laughing:


That's what my company's president said when he saw this picture on the webcam. He calls me up and says "are those beams 'spose to line up? :laughing:

Yeah, I missed the layout a little bit I tell him. (Silence) Just kidding boss, offset at front door, two different radiuss (radii?)

The radius at the left is 181' on the right is 132'


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

181 , 132 ...whatever it takes


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

mudpad said:


> Yeah, it's going along on schedule. Making up a little time that we lost to weather. Interesting job. One of these days I'm going to post a bunch of progress pics.


i'd like to see the pics


----------



## RZT (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

RZT said:


> Welcome to the site!


I admit this made me laugh.


----------



## RZT (Mar 13, 2011)

What's the minimum number of posts accrued to say "Welcome" without being funny?


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

RZT said:


> What's the minimum number of posts accrued to say "Welcome" without being funny?


tree fiddy 

...nah all is good....i guess you just need at least 1 more post than the OP


----------



## RZT (Mar 13, 2011)

Op?


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

RZT said:


> Op?


Original Poster


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

lukachuki said:


> i'd like to see the pics


I got em posted while it was raining today. 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f84/current-project-96159/


----------

